# anyone from New Delhi???....pls help



## ajooba215 (Jun 9, 2010)

hi everyone....i need ur help..especially people from New Delhi area....i need to find out about any institution. I am thinking of doing my bachelors from there through distance scheme but wanto assure about it and its reputation. The name of the institute is Education Institute for Management and Engineering Studies 'EIMES' ....and the provide certificates from Management of Education Society registered at Delhi. All i wanna know is, has anyone in Delhi heard of the institute or the management society providing approvals? And if someone could check out the institute itself if he/she lives nearby....their address is.... 
E-56, NarainaVihar (near ICICI bank)
New Delhi


----------



## ishanjain (Jun 10, 2010)

Never heard of that institute... i will try to find more about it.


----------



## ajooba215 (Jun 10, 2010)

ishanjain said:


> Never heard of that institute... i will try to find more about it.



hey thanx mate for your attention...but havent you even heard of `Management of Education` in Delhi? i m working in punjab and its hard for me to take a leave and come to delhi only to check the instituion. I asked em and they said there is an institute on the given address. My main concern is whether they are genuine or fraud? This is their website... *www.eimes.in/ ...


----------



## metalfan (Jun 11, 2010)

Maybe tomorrow I will go to naraina area and check it out Plz  wait till tomorrow bfore making any decisions


----------



## esumitkumar (Jun 11, 2010)

Doing ur bachelors from distance ? Why are u tilted towards this unknown institution ?

Why dont go for regular BCA ? 

Also if u r in job/ business ...U shud go for IGNOU BCA which is more acknowledged in country but tough or for SMU BCA if u want easy exam pattern !


----------



## ajooba215 (Jun 11, 2010)

metalfan said:


> Maybe tomorrow I will go to naraina area and check it out Plz  wait till tomorrow bfore making any decisions



yea sure mate...m relying on u nw.. ) ...thanx a lot...

---------- Post added at 06:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:30 PM ----------




esumitkumar said:


> Doing ur bachelors from distance ? Why are u tilted towards this unknown institution ?
> 
> Why dont go for regular BCA ?
> 
> Also if u r in job/ business ...U shud go for IGNOU BCA which is more acknowledged in country but tough or for SMU BCA if u want easy exam pattern !



m talking about engineering buddy...IGNOU has stopped their engineering scheme in distance...


----------



## DigitCritic (Jun 12, 2010)

Even I have not heard of this institute... and doing engineering from distance learning.. does not seem to be good idea either...
Anyways ! best of luck... hope you make right decision


----------



## esumitkumar (Jun 15, 2010)

ajooba215 said:


> yea sure mate...m relying on u nw.. ) ...thanx a lot...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:30 PM ----------
> 
> ...



:Cangry: hey bhagwaan..why r u thinking of doing engg from distance when there are plethora of engg colleges evrywhere in India like fungi...

Being a engineer myself from a top notch university, I can say Engg and that too distance education holds no value today in industry..Go for regular engg degree ... boy !


----------



## ajooba215 (Jun 15, 2010)

esumitkumar said:


> :Cangry: hey bhagwaan..why r u thinking of doing engg from distance when there are plethora of engg colleges evrywhere in India like fungi...
> 
> Being a engineer myself from a top notch university, I can say Engg and that too distance education holds no value today in industry..Go for regular engg degree ... boy !



actually buddy...i have been working for 3 years in an international automobile company here in Punjab. I am diploma holder (3yrs) and cant risk my job and go for a regular degree. Thats why i`ve been looking for a correspondence one...coz when you have the experience..they barely care from which college you have your certificates from. All that matters is the work and skills you have.


----------



## esumitkumar (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ oh k..Now u have told the whole story..gud ! always ask questions giving ur Background...

Now my advice is go for part time BE courses..Most diploma ppl do that ..and I m sure Punjab University has lots of these courses..

Also if not part time ..go for AMIE the best option for u ...its far more accredited than any unknown crap instt 

*www.amieindia.net/

For mechies --->  *www.amieindia.net/course/category.php?id=11


----------



## ajooba215 (Jun 15, 2010)

esumitkumar said:


> ^^ oh k..Now u have told the whole story..gud ! always ask questions giving ur Background...
> 
> Now my advice is go for part time BE courses..Most diploma ppl do that ..and I m sure Punjab University has lots of these courses..
> 
> ...



hey thanx buddy for ur advice but there`s another twist in the tale...The college i`ve been talking abt says they can adjust my 2 years of experience in the first two years of study and the exams are gonna be held in one year. So basically, if m able to clear all the papers in one year, they will hand over me the degree by adjusting the two years of it in my experence as industrial training and project etc. and about AMIE, yes it is good prospect and m thinking of doing masters from IEI if i get this bachelors in a year. i hope you get me...


----------



## esumitkumar (Jun 15, 2010)

^^dont get fooled by such promises..go to UGC HQ and ask abt this college credibility..and go for AMIE ..better for u spending some yrs ..rather then loosing money and time in such colleges


----------



## ajooba215 (Jun 16, 2010)

^^ u seem to be a wise man...hhmm..yea...one thing m doing is asking about that clg...as u said...and can ya pls tell me any website (of UGC), where i could check abt it. I couldnt find anything elsewhere so i thought of posting the ques here, as there are wise people around here...


----------



## esumitkumar (Jun 16, 2010)

^^being a digitian..it will not be difficult for u to google UGC website and browse it...


----------



## ajooba215 (Jun 22, 2010)

k..i had a conversation with clg officials and asked em for a website or an address to verify their identity and registration. They said there isnt a website to verfiy but they have given me a address of Delhi Govt. body to verify. The address is `419, udyog sadan, industrial area, ground floor (society office)patparganj, New Delhi'


----------



## esumitkumar (Jun 22, 2010)

ask them from which univ they are affliated and tell them to show DEC (Distance Education Council) or UGC approval letter like this 

UGC Approved | Recognised by UGC | DEC | ministry of HRD | Distance Education universities India | Distance Learning | Distance Education

PS: I still think u r wasting time..Just go for AMIE man !


----------

